# Best war machine in the game



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think high elves repeater bolt throweris the best what do you think.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

empire great cannon for pure destructiveness
elf bolt thrower for reliability
earthshaker cannon for effect on the game
and gobbo hangliders for sheer amusement value


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Any dwarf machine more reliable than any other races and you can rune them up to the bollocks.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Hellcannon.

Demon Engine +2
Chaos Dwarves +1
Eats enemies +2
Fires burning Skulls +3
_Eats Allies_ +2

10/10! Beastly!
-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Point for point, elvish repeater bolt throwers get my vote, purely because they're versatile. You can mow stuff down with them, or put a single big stick through a monster. 

The Hellcannon definitely wins the coolness vote, though, and there's nothing more downright destructive in the game. It's just pricey to field since it eats a pair of rare slots.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

point for point its the high elf RBT. as yes you can hammer infantry , skewer monsters and cavalry 

i hate the hellcannon, as you may think ' o look my hordes now have some ranged stuff ' but your wrong its pretty bad, waste of points and slots and eats allies. however when it works it bloody powerful


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It only eats friendly units if you're doing something wrong, really... it's meant to sit by itself on one flank, far away from the rest of your army. It's perfectly capable of defending itself against most things that are likely to go after war machines (most flying units and the like aren't terribly sturdy, after all), and it's got the range to provide fire support across the table. A mortal army is probably going to be pretty small, unless you feel like bringing an absurd number of Marauders (which, honestly, is quite underrated-- Marauders are cheap for what you get, imo) and you shouldn't have any trouble keeping your own forces away from the Hellcannon.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

IMO it used to be the helblaster volly gun but after the nerf i think not. I'll have to go with screaming skull catapult


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I like great cannons. They have great range and awsome punch.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Warpfire throwers/Ratling guns. They're just so.....well....comical.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

screaming skulls are awesome, i love the different types of ammo

as for the hellcannon i know if played right its an absolute .... well .... daemon :biggrin: but its rmoured to take 2 rare slots in the next releasing of ' chaos warriors '


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I don't like Hellcannon due to the fact you can just string it around with fast cavalry. I think Mortar is the best because it's cheap, has a lot of range and can cause lots of damage.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What do people think on trebs


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

when people say bolt throwers is it both high and dark elf or just one of them?

Trebuchets are good but a little unreliable for me. If its a take the fortress game they're great


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other views


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

IMHO it's the dwarf organ gun, lots of kills and the ability to reroll if you don't get high enough on the artillery dice and if that not enough then even if you misfire on the reroll it doesn't blow up!!!. Cannons and Stonethrowers are great if you can guess distances, I like dwarf bolt throwers as you can rune them up, but give me 3 organ guns any day and my opponents models won't be standing for long.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any more on the best war machine


----------

